

MinnowBoard - a completely open x86 board - kunai
http://www.minnowboard.org/

======
xradionut
Overpriced, this board is.

~~~
joezydeco
Compared to other 1GHz SoC development boards, or Intel Atom-based development
boards?

Just because a Raspberry Pi is $40 doesn't mean everything else out there is
useless and/or overpriced.

